# Problem with my laptop...



## Godspeed (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a problem with my laptop. It's Toshiba Sattellite M45-S165. When I press the power button it goes on and off on and off...... Sometimes I have to press it several times till it starts. Has somebody else had the same problem, or can tell me what's wrong with it and how can I fix it (if it can be fixed at all  )


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

No need to post twice:

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/534049-problem-my-laptop.html

Reported to mod for closure.


----------



## Godspeed (Jan 10, 2007)

which one?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Godspeed said:


> which one?


This one since its in the wrong forum.

Continue here: http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/534049-problem-my-laptop.html


----------

